# Facebook group



## Juan Pablo González (Jan 15, 2008)

In case there's any Facebook addic.... fans, here's the "official" MrExcel group.

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=7517065644


----------



## Aladin Akyurek (Jan 15, 2008)

Juan Pablo González said:


> In case there's any Facebook addic.... fans, here's the "official" MrExcel group.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=7517065644


 
Hi Juan,

Happy 2008...

Could you elaborate a bit on what facebook is, etc.?

Aladin


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Aladin,

Happy 2008 to you.  (We're much closer now a days...).

Facebook is a social networking website, which started among US colleges, and was "recently" open to everyone.  It's similar to other sites (MySpace, Hi5 and Orkut come to mind), but Facebook has, IMO, a much, mhm, grown up, appearance.

I guess I could explain it as a more ellaborate email, where you can share things with the people you want, and only with those people.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi JPG!

I see you made the move to Spain   Let me know if you and your wife ever want to visit the South of England - the spare bedroom is waiting!

Richard


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks Richard!  We do want to go there (to England I mean), so I will definitely keep you in mind.


----------



## Aladin Akyurek (Jan 15, 2008)

Juan Pablo González said:


> Thanks Richard! We do want to go there (to England I mean), so I will definitely keep you in mind.


 
Darn it. I see now what you meant "closer"... Keep in mind: You folks are also expected to visit The Hague.


----------



## NateO (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice call, Juan! If you have a Facebook profile setup, come join us.


----------



## MarkAndrews (Jan 16, 2008)

Im on Facebook, feel free to add me anyone


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jan 16, 2008)

Join the MrExcel group so I can easily find you Mark


----------



## MarkAndrews (Jan 16, 2008)

RichardSchollar said:


> Join the MrExcel group so I can easily find you Mark



Will do Richard


----------



## hatman (Jan 16, 2008)

Whenever I see/hear references to Facebook, I am always reminded of this clip.


----------



## MarkAndrews (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm very cautious of Facebook, after the recent fraud warnings in the UK

Saying that, it has been good to get back in touch with some old friends tho


----------



## schielrn (Jan 16, 2008)

hatman, I loved the video.  Thanks.


----------



## MarkAndrews (Jan 22, 2008)

Joined last night guys


----------



## Russ At Index (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi 

I'm in !

Russ


----------



## Domski (Jan 23, 2008)

That's funny was only looking for Excel groups there the other day. Will check it out when I get home.

Was battling for overcome a Facebook addiction that was threatening the exceed the amount of time I spend hanging around here but fortunately it has subsided


----------



## Lewiy (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm also in!  Despite the lack of recent access to the internet that isn't work related!!


----------



## MarkAndrews (Jan 24, 2008)

Domski said:


> That's funny was only looking for Excel groups there the other day. Will check it out when I get home.
> 
> Was battling for overcome a Facebook addiction that was threatening the exceed the amount of time I spend hanging around here but fortunately it has subsided



LMAO Dom!

You get that link last night?


----------



## Domski (Jan 24, 2008)

I did but haven't had a chance to check it out as I went out shortly after I messaged you.

Laters,

Dom


----------

